# Upgrade from EMT-B to Wilderness?



## Wildland FF (Mar 1, 2011)

Heya.  I just recently Got my EMT-B, and I'm really interested in upgrading to the Wilderness EMT, or W-EMT, or EMT-W (not sure which one it really is). 

My question is:  Is it possible to just take an upgrade course without having to take the whole EMT-B course again?  I did some quick research on the internet, and all the classes were for EMT-B then they add on a Wilderness aspect to it.

If anyone's got any knowledge it would be appreciated!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2011)

yes it is possible.
http://www.wildmed.com/medical-professionals/wilderness-emt-upgrade.html


----------



## Wildland FF (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice.  Thanks for the link.  Unfortunately none of those classes are available in Los Angeles, or even California for that matter.  Although flying out to Montana for a few days sounds very appealing


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 1, 2011)

It's a shame they won't just let those of us with military training challenge the exam.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2011)

They offer other wilderness classes like advanced first aid. And that class is in Cali. I looked into the WEMT also. Maybe if I get enough money one day


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.nols.edu/portal/wmi/courses/

You would need to take a Wilderness Upgrade for Medical Professionals or WUMP class.


----------



## wildrivermedic (Mar 1, 2011)

NVRob said:


> http://www.nols.edu/portal/wmi/courses/
> 
> You would need to take a Wilderness Upgrade for Medical Professionals or WUMP class.



Not true; you can take a Wilderness First Responder course from NOLS to get yer WEMT. Just bring your EMT card to the class. 

Or... I'm getting set up to teach WFR /  WEMT upgrade courses in nor cal...


----------



## ChorusD (Mar 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> It's a shame they won't just let those of us with military training challenge the exam.



Agree, but then how could they make money?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 1, 2011)

GranolaEMT said:


> Not true; you can take a Wilderness First Responder course from NOLS to get yer WEMT. Just bring your EMT card to the class.
> 
> Or... I'm getting set up to teach WFR /  WEMT upgrade courses in nor cal...



If you do one near the Lake Tahoe area you should let me know. I am very interested. I was told by NOLS that you had to take the WUMP to add the wilderness portion.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 1, 2011)

ChorusD said:


> Agree, but then how could they make money?


Make us pay for the test?  It's pure profit at that point since they don't have to put on a class.


----------



## Wildland FF (Mar 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> If you do one near the Lake Tahoe area you should let me know. I am very interested. I was told by NOLS that you had to take the WUMP to add the wilderness portion.



If I take one near Lake Tahoe, I'd probably never leave Lake Tahoe, even if it means quitting my job.  

Went there this Christmas and decided to move there once I save some $$.  The drive back to L.A. from Tahoe probably felt like being sent from heaven to hell.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 2, 2011)

To be technical, a WEMT course is no more an upgrade than any other CME course. Just because you took a WEMT course and passed the test does not mean your scope of practice is different in Califonria, as well as the vast majority (all) of states.


----------



## Wildland FF (Mar 2, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> To be technical, a WEMT course is no more an upgrade than any other CME course. Just because you took a WEMT course and passed the test does not mean your scope of practice is different in Califonria, as well as the vast majority (all) of states.



I didn't doubt that..  but it would be very beneficial to me in my field if I learned cool tricks like how to make a stretcher out of 4 pulaskis and a nomex jacket. Also, MacGyver was one of my favorite shows as a kid


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 2, 2011)

> but it would be very beneficial to me in my field if I learned cool tricks like how to make a stretcher out of 4 pulaskis and a nomex jacket



You can learn that without taking the class. LOL


----------



## wildrivermedic (Mar 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You can learn that without taking the class. LOL



Yep! Improvisation is real important, and that comes from your imagination. No class needed.

However it's nice to have a few tricks up your sleeve for when you're busy quietly panicking. Practice building stretchers at home with what you'd have on the line! Read incident reports (I reccomend the Dutch Creek report) and run through scenarios in your head. Learn, then improvise. That's pretty much it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 5, 2011)

> Yep! Improvisation is real important, and that comes from your imagination. No class needed.



Although there are limits to what will work and that's where relying on your imagination alone tends to get people into trouble.  Case in point: improvised tourniquets.


----------



## zmedic (Mar 8, 2011)

Also when you are stressed, people in your group are freaking out, it's raining etc., that isn't an enviroment that is great for creativity and improvisation. It's much easier to say "this guy hurt his shoulder, activate my practiced script for slinging a shoulder." 

The class is also good for learning things like when to carry people versus waiting for rescue, when to clear a spine v backboard.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wildland FF said:


> Nice.  Thanks for the link.  Unfortunately none of those classes are available in Los Angeles, or even California for that matter.  Although flying out to Montana for a few days sounds very appealing



UCSB has one every year.


----------



## IvanD (May 3, 2011)

WFR focuses on long term care as opposed to street side where advanced medical support is available in ~<10 mins.

We were taught that exposure is a huge factor, taught how to improvise splints for comfort. We were also taught procedures that I don't think is recommended to use street-side but necessary in the wilderness (clearing spines, reducing dislocations etc.)

I really liked my WFR course and would advocate it to anyone who spends a lot of time outdoors. SOLO's WFR also allow you to convert to WEMT if you have an EMT-B and a WFR taught by them.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 5, 2011)

Wildland FF said:


> If I take one near Lake Tahoe, I'd probably never leave Lake Tahoe, even if it means quitting my job.
> 
> Went there this Christmas and decided to move there once I save some $$.  The drive back to L.A. from Tahoe probably felt like being sent from heaven to hell.



I don't doubt it. Tahoe is amazing, but, wait for it, don't shoot me, I can't wait to finish school, and get out of here and into a high volume system. 

I found a few courses in Norcal but none jived with my schedule.


----------



## Jeff Toorish (May 8, 2011)

*Just completed SOLO WEMT --EXCELLENT!*

Just got back from SOLO's Wilderness Emergency Medicine course.  This was a module for current "urban" EMTs to add additional training in wilderness rescue and treatment.

The class is terrific. Bill Kane is the education director at SOLO and is the primary teacher for the module. He packs a huge amount of information into 5 days but it was clear everyone on the class absorbed the material.

This is a great program and well worth the money. Not only do I feel much more confident in the event of having to treat someone in the back country or on an expedition --there were tips and techniques that will help on regular EMS runs.

http://www.soloschools.com/

Jeff


----------

